# National Geographic canister filters



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

I honestly thought you were joking about a National Geographic filter until I looked it up, and in fact you are not. I think they are very new to the game. You should give one a try for us and post your review. Just make sure you keep your receipt!


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I've only ever had one canister filter... and it was a very horrible experience. So unless I see some people who have had good experiences with these, I definitely won't be putting forth any money for one.


----------



## majerah1 (Nov 6, 2010)

They seem to be modeled after the Eheim ecco filters. So I would imagine they would be close to that in fuctionality.


----------



## co2art (May 28, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> They seem to be modeled after the Eheim ecco filters. So I would imagine they would be close to that in fuctionality.


They're probably just rebranded.


----------



## cosmic_shaman (Oct 2, 2015)

I too am curious! I saw that National Geographic now has quite a large selection at the pet store, but didn't know anything about it. Online, I have read that the substrate is well liked, so I picked that up. I like it too.
But Curious to see if anyone on here has used the canister before I get it; it's a little too expensive for me to buy and be miserable or have it break in a week.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

I have 3 nat geo heaters they are rebranded ebojagers. so I don't think they are rebranding junk


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

I picked up one of the CF80s today because...half price?! They are essentially the Eccos just molded in different colored plastic (do they think we won't notice?) Puzzled about that..other one...with the UV as Eheim doesn't have one of those. It looks somewhat like an older Pro model though so maybe...:shrug


----------



## plantetra (May 17, 2014)

It says its powered by Eheim. So I would assume that the pump and the motor is from Eheim and the rest are non moving parts. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

Yes, they're just rebranded Eheim Eccos. I'm not a big fan of the Ecco line and think other Eheims are far superior. Of course, the Eccos are more affordable.


----------



## onedollarinmywallet (Sep 24, 2013)

TINNGG said:


> I picked up one of the CF80s today because...half price?! They are essentially the Eccos just molded in different colored plastic (do they think we won't notice?) Puzzled about that..other one...with the UV as Eheim doesn't have one of those. It looks somewhat like an older Pro model though so maybe...:shrug


How's your CF80 working out? What size tank are you using it on, if I may ask? I'm thinking of getting one for a 75 gallon that I'm in the process of setting up and the CF80 (rebranded EHEIM ECCO PRO 2236) is rated for up to 80 gallons.


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

onedollarinmywallet said:


> How's your CF80 working out? What size tank are you using it on, if I may ask? I'm thinking of getting one for a 75 gallon that I'm in the process of setting up and the CF80 (rebranded EHEIM ECCO PRO 2236) is rated for up to 80 gallons.


Still in the box at the moment. I got it primarily as a backup for the somewhat ancient 2026 currently on my 75, although it's also possible it'll get pressed into service on a grow-out tank.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

IF they are Eheims... 

IF... 

I have not been impressed with Eheims. Very underpowered for the price and the way the manufacturer rates them. 

I had an Eheim and a Fluval 404 on one tank. One at each back corner. 
The Fluval needed cleaning several times- it was catching the debris. 
I opened the Eheim when I cleaned the Fluval for the 3rd time, and the Eheim had not trapped much debris. The debris was at the bottom of the tank under the intake. 

I swapped locations. Maybe there was something else going on? Just to be sure it was a filter thing. 
Nope. The Fluval cleaned up the mess under what used to be the Eheim intake, and the debris started showing up on the other side of the tank. Again, the Fluval picked up enough debris to need cleaning several times, while the Eheim was still running as usual. It was not picking up enough debris to slow it down. It was still moving the water. Slowly. 
I have used this filter on other tanks, too. It keeps on running... and running... but not trapping the debris.


----------



## Capecrusher (Feb 17, 2015)

I have one of the smallest Nat Geo (Eheim) canisters and it is great. I like the fact that it comes with substrat pro, so you get great bio media with it. I have this for an extra filter that has my co2 running through an atomizer on the inlet side and exiting through a UV sterilizer. The flow is low enough to get good UV results with no bubbles or burps from the co2. Silent to boot. Best $50 I ever spent(almost).


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, I am still contemplating picking out one of these filters. It seems that they always have them on sale at petsmart. Right now the CF80 is 112 bucks on sale. Sometimes they have it on sale for even cheaper than that. I think a couple weeks ago it was 80 or 90 dollars.

National Geographic? Aquarium Filter | Filters | PetSmart


----------



## Aquashawn (Aug 26, 2016)

Blackheart said:


> Anybody had any experience with these? They are currently on sale for pretty good prices at Petsmart right now.


I have been running a cf80 natural geographic canister filter for about eight months. The only draw back I have experienced is small tunes cause flow reduction quickly when first run in. Since I cleared the intake after balancing it's been great easy clean with included line valves. Added a diy drip bar.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Nat Geo's stuff are almost all rebranded items of very good quality.
CF30 for instance is a rebranded Eheim Ecco.


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

Anybody know the size tubing is needed for the cf30?


----------

